# Picture frame molding



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I am looking for the profile of the "picture frame molding" that goes on the wall and has a "picture frame-molding hook" that goes over it to hang pictures from. I have seen this molding on wall in older home and is usually near the ceiling but never all the way up.

I'm guessing that there are several types but a general profile must exist to support the fact specialized hooks were made to hang on it.

Thanks

Ed


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

*Try try again, anyone anyone at all????*

I have the hooks now, ordered them from:
www.vandykes.com/subcategory/223/
You can check out what they look like there.

Still hope someone can tell me what the molding might look like before I just guess....

Ed


----------



## rallan (Oct 24, 2004)

Here is a link to a picture of the molding!

https://swanpicturehangers.net/molding.shtml


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

rallan said:


> Here is a link to a picture of the molding!
> 
> https://swanpicturehangers.net/molding.shtml


 _*Thank YOU!*_
Ed


----------



## rallan (Oct 24, 2004)

*your*

welcome, glad I meet your needs...


----------

